# Slipknot: Dead Memories Tab for 7 string



## bryanbordelon13 (Jul 18, 2011)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Dead Memories - Slipknot

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tabbed by:Bryan
Email:[email protected]

This tab is designed for 7 string guitar

Tuning:drop A tuning A E A D G B e


Intro
e|-------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------|2x
A|--------10-----10--------------10----10---10-----------|
E|------7------7-----7---------7-----7-------------------|
A|----7-----10-----8---------7-----7-----7---------------|

e|-------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------|1x
A|--------10----10--------------10----10---10------------|
E|------7-----7-----7----------7-----7-------------------|
A|----7-----8-----10---------7-----7-----7---------------|

e|-----------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------|
D|-----------------------------------------------------|
A|-----7----10----8------------------------------------|
E|-----7----10----8-------7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7--------------|
A|-----7----10----8-------7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7--------------|

e|-------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------|2x
A|--------10----10--------------10----10---10------------|
E|------7-----7-----7---------7-----7--------------------|
A|----7-----10-----8---------7-----7-----7---------------|

e|-------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------|1x
A|--------10---10---------------10----10---10------|
E|------7-----7-----7---------7-----7--------------|
A|----7-----8-----10---------7-----7-----7---------|

e|--------------------------|
B|--------------------------|
G|--------------------------|
D|--------------------------|1x
A|--------10----10----------|
E|------7-----7-----7-------|
A|----7-----10-----8--------|

e|-------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------|1x
A|-------------------------------------------------------|
E|-------7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-----------------|
A|-------7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-----------------|
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


Verse 1
e|------------------------------------------------|
B|------------------------------------------------|
G|------------------------------------------------|
D|------------------------------------------------|2x
A|-------10----10----------10*----10*--10*--------|
E|-----7-----7-----7------------------------------|
A|---7-----10-----8----7-7----7-7----7------------|
. . . . . . . . . . . . .
e|----------------------------------------|
B|----------------------------------------|
G|----------------------------------------|
D|----------------------------------------|1x.
A|-------10----10----------10*---10*--10*-|
E|-----7-----7-----7----------------------|
A|---7-----8-----10----7-7----7-7---7-----|
. . . . . . . . . . . . .
e|------------------------------------------------|
B|------------------------------------------------|
G|------------------------------------------------|
D|------------------------------------------------|1x
A|-------10----10----------10*----10*--10*--------|
E|-----7-----7-----7------------------------------|
A|---7-----10-----8----7-7----7-7----7------------|
. . . . . . . . . . . . .
e|---------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------|
G|---------------------------------------------|
D|---------------------------------------------|4x
A|----------------------------10*---10*--10*---|
E|---------------------------------------------|
A|-----7-7-7-10-10-10-8-8--7-7---7-7---7-------|
. . . . . . . . . . . . .

Pre-chorus
e|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|2x
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-----------10*---2-2-2-2--8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8------------10*---2-2-2-2--8-8-8-8--8-5-----|
A|--7--10--9-------2-2-2-2--8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---7--10--9-------2-2-2-2--8-8-8-8------7-2-|
. . . . . . . .


Chorus
e|---------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|---------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|----------16-16-12-12--------------16-16-17-17----------16-16-12-12-|
A|-----------x--x--x--x----------------x--x--x--x-------------x--x--x--x
E|--7-7-7-7-14-14-10-10-10-10-10-10-14-14-15-15-2-2-2-2-14-14-10-10-|
A|--7-7-7-7--------------10-10-10-10--------------2-2-2-2----------------|

e|-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|------------16-16-17-17----------16-16-12-12------------16-16-17-17----| 
A|-------------x--x--x--x------------x--x--x--x--------------x--x--x--x-
E|12121212-14-14-15-15-7-7-7-7-14-14-10-10-10-10-10-10-14-14-15-15----|
A|12121212--------------7-7-7-7--------------10-10-10-10----------------|

e|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|---5-5-5-4--4-4-4-3-3-3-2-2-2--------------------------------------------------|
A|---5-5-5-4--4-4-4-3-3-3-2-2-2--------------------------------------------------|


Pre-verse
e|-------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------|1X
A|--------10----10--------------10----10---10------------|
E|------7-----7-----7---------7-----7--------------------|
A|----7-----10----8---------7-----7------7---------------|

e|-----------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------|
D|-----------------------------------------------|1x
A|----------10----10-----------------------------|
E|--------7-----7------7----7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-\20/-|
A|------7-----8-----10------7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-\20/-|
. . . . . . . .


Verse 2
e|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------|2x
D|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|----2-2-2-2-5-5-5-5-3-3-3-3-2-2-2-2-5-5-2-2-2-2-5-5-2-2-5-5--------|
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
e|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------------------|1x
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|----2-2-2-2-3-3-3-3-5-5-5-5-2-2-2-2-5-5-2-2-2-2-5-5-2-2-5-5--------|
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
e|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------------------|1x
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|----2-2-2-2-5-5-5-5-3-3-3-3-2-2-2-2-5-5-2-2-2-2-5-5-2-2-5-5--------|
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


Pre-Chorus 2x

Chorus 2x

Interlude
e|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|1x
A|--------10-----10--------------10----10---10--------10-----10--------------|
E|------7------7-----7---------7-----7--------------7------7-------7---------|
A|----7-----10-----8---------7-----7------7-------7------8------10-----------|

e|-------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------|4x
A|-------2--2-----2--2-----2-----------|
E|-------7--7-----7--7-----7-----------|
A|----7--------7--------7--------------|
. . .


Solo
e|-------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------|
G|----\10\15--17--17^^--20--22--18--22-18-20-18^^------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------|
A|-------------------------------------------------------|
E|-------------------------------------------------------|
A|-------------------------------------------------------|

e|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|----------17-18-20-18-17-18-----------------------------------------------|
D|-----------------------------21-22-24-21-22-21-19-15-19--------------------|
A|-17-19-20------------------------------------------------20-19-17-20-19-17---|
E|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|

e|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|----15-14-12-15-14-12-20-19-17-15-14-12-15-14-12-15-14-15-14-15-14-15-14---|
E|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|

e|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|---------------------------------------------------------\17\20-17-17
A|15-14-15-14---------------------------------------------------------------|
E|------------12-\12-19-19-17-22-17-19-19-17-20-17-19-17-------------------|
A|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|

e|--------------------------------------------------|
B|--------------------------------------------------|
G|--------------------------------------------------|
D|--------------------------------------------------|
A|--21-21-19-19-------------17-17-------------------|
E|--------------19-19-17-17-------19-19-17\19~~~~~--|
A|--------------------------------------------------|

Bridge
e|----------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------7----------------------------------------------|
G|--------------8--------13----------12------------13-------|
D|--------------------------------------12------------------|2 1/2x
A|-------7-----------10----------2------------12------------|Switch to
E|----------------------------------------------------------|clean on Amp.
A|----------------------------------------------------------|

e|---------------------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------------------|
G|---------------------------------------------------------|
D|---------------------------------------------------------|1x
A|----20/--------------------------------------------------|Back to
E|----20/------5-5-5-4--4-4-4-3-3-3-2-2-2-2----------------|distortion
A|----20/------5-5-5-4--4-4-4-3-3-3-2-2-2-2----------------|for rest of song


Chorus 2x

Outro solo
e|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|17h18p17-15p17^^-15-17-17h18p17-15p17^^-15-17-18^17^15^---15
D|-----------------------------------------------------------------17--------|
A|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|

e|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|---15^---------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------17-19-16h17p16-17-19-17^^^16-14----14h17p16h14---19--17-15--16h17---|
A|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|---------------------------------------------------------------------------|

e|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|----16h17----------------------------------------------------------|
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|------------5-5-5-4--4-4-4-3-3-3-2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~----------|
A|------------5-5-5-4--4-4-4-3-3-3-2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~----------|


Enjoy!


| / slide up
| \ slide down
| h hammer-on
| p pull-off
|^^^ vibrato
| + harmonic
| x mute note
| * pinch harmonic
| . palm mute
| ^ Bend
| ~ let ring


----------



## matt012ib (Jul 19, 2011)

Would you be interested in helping me tab out a song (I will paypal $) if the tab is correct? I'm only looking to tab out the rhythm riffs and solo. Thread here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...iques/164686-tabbing-assistance-will-pay.html


----------

